# Underwater video of the second release of Pseudotropheus saulosi with Larry Johnson.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Info copied from Cichlid-Forum located here --> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/index.php

At one time Pseudotropheus saulosi were everywhere in the waters around Taiwanee Reef in Lake Malawi. The population of P. saulosi has decreased dramatically and it can sometimes be difficult to spot them at all. A quick count of P. saulosi was done before both releases. Although there were more specimens this year compared to last year, Ad Konings believes that the increase was due to less demand for wild-caught specimens.


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh that is just awesome!
As someone hoping to fill their tank with this beautiful fish, it makes me extra happy to know that efforts are being made to maintain their numbers in the wild.

Live long and prosper Saulosi


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Excellent post! Thank you Paul.
Kudos to Larry and Greg.


----------

